

Yipes:'Facebook Is Officially the Worst-Performing IPO of the Decade' - waxymonkeyfrog
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/05/facebook-is-officially-the-worst-performing-ipo-of-the-decade/257703/

======
unreal37
... on a hand-picked list of 7 companies after 5 days of trading...

This is extremely selective and misleading. You could also flip this around
and say the underwriters did the best job getting maximum value for their
client.

